# Carrier Service Unit Number 32



## Mehnla (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to this site and am looking for any information on CASU #32. My grandfather served in this unit in 1945. His name is Edmond James Hamilton. He was also assigned to CASU #1 in 1944.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

Welcome to the site.


----------

